# V8 inboard 2070 with center console on ebay



## semojetman (Jul 25, 2012)

https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/?cmd=ViewItem&item=140804534454&redirect=mobile

Thought this might be of interest.
Seeems like a good price for a hell of a fishin rig.


----------

